# Aaaaaaand Prospero Burns pre-ordered



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Let's hope it arrives mega early, got to be one of the most looked forward to HH novels for me


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

smooth moves fool!


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i just preordered my copy as well. i can't wait for this one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pre-ordered my copy too. Death to Russ!, Long live Magnus!.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just an update on the _Prospero Burns_. Apparently they'll be shipping out pre-orders from December 6th, so we should all have a copy in around 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mega, ta for the update


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess I'll have to have my review done asap then, . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, thank you _Bane_. That's enough bragging now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Bows Respectfully* Yes Sir. Stopping Now, Sir. k:.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

to preoder or not to preorder that is the question
I'm in the uk and with manchester being the local i generally get em a week or two after you preorder boys

oh the dilemma
i agree with the hype though
this book is highly highly anticipated. I have to admit I wasnt that impressed by the preview catelogue bit so I am a little bit worried that i have this overbuilt in my head


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And my pre-order has arrived. Great birthday present there BL, tell you it was fucking hard trying to pretend to find the present from the misses more exciting than the book


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I pre-purchased the ebook, for almost 40% more than I pay at book store...Kinda peeved.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i still have not received my copy of prospero burns. i pre-ordered the first day it was available. am i being impatient? did any other heretics in the united states get their pre-order yet?


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

They say the ebook will be released tommorow (17/12/2010). Seriously though, I don't get why it is more expensive than the hard copy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

nestersan said:


> They say the ebook will be released tommorow (17/12/2010). Seriously though, I don't get why it is more expensive than the hard copy.


Production costs maybe?


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

arrived this morning. my impatience aura has faded.


----------

